# Ebay seller feedback?



## Jim (Feb 15, 2011)

Anyone ever buy from this store?

Prices are the best i have seen for Curados(and all shimano reels actually). I am looking to get a curado 300 shortly.

https://stores.ebay.com/OhYaSales


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 15, 2011)

I bought from them in the past and was not ripped off. Just bought a reel from them so I will let you know


----------



## Jim (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks Captain!

He has enough positive reviews, but just wanted to see if any Members have used him before.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Jim -- I never bought from that place but I usually look at the rating. With the number of deals that guy has and still have a 99.9% rating...I would say he is a safe bet. You figure with that many deals you are bound to get a few jerks so that is saying something with that rating. I have never had a problem with anyone that had a rating of 96 or higher. Just my 2 cents...hope it helps and you get a good deal.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Feb 15, 2011)

I buy from them all the time. Thats where I get my discount on loomis rods. Theyre really good people. Email them for better deals. They use 2-3 day priority shipping, and ship out the same day if you order before lunch. 

Small world, huh?

ohya.com


----------



## FishyItch (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow, those are good deals. I was thinking a Curado was a bit out of my price range, but now I think I will make this my first high-end baitcaster. Once my tax return comes in I might have to check back in with this seller. Hopefully they still have the same prices and the same stock.


----------



## brmurray (Feb 16, 2011)

with a rating of 13300, I would roll the dice


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2011)

-Update-

I took the plunge and ordered the reel on Friday. It is 3PM on Monday and guess what arrived in the mail today. The reel arrived packaged nice new and as advertised. Very impressive.

https://ohya.com

But their prices on ebay are where it is at.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Feb 28, 2011)

> I took the plunge and ordered the reel on Friday. It is 3PM on Monday and guess what arrived in the mail today.



Hey Jim -- did you have it shipped to the office so the wife didn't see it first?


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2011)

BassGeek54 said:


> > I took the plunge and ordered the reel on Friday. It is 3PM on Monday and guess what arrived in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jim -- did you have it shipped to the office so the wife didn't see it first?



Nope! I figure she had to find out sooner or later. The mailman brought it to the door and rang the bell, causing the dog to bark like crazy, waking her up from her afternoon nap.........Busted! :shock: :LOL2: 

Mailmen around here do not come to the door so I could not make up an excuse fast enough. I came clean and just told her I need a rod now.


----------



## BassGeek54 (Feb 28, 2011)

You are a brave man. 

I usually have it shipped to the office...sneak it in the house and if she actually notices it I just say -- Oh that...I have had that for awhile. 
- Not really -- if it is a really big ticket thing I may stall a little until the time is right, mostly though she gets enough shoes and clothes that she figures the things I get are fair. 

You shold put up a picture of you nice new reel.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 28, 2011)

I need to find someplace like that with similar pricing on Abu Garcia reels. Or maybe I don't.....Maybe it's more of a "want". :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm going to try to sneak in a Curado 200 E7 for $138 soon to replace the brand new one that went flying out my truck. 8)


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Feb 28, 2011)

Come on Jim, you didnt think I'd steer ya wrong did you? Ohya is the only place I buy rods and reels from. Ive ordered 2 curados and 2 citicas from them in the past year. I use the citicas more than the curados to tell ya the truth, and Ohya has them for $90 shipped. Email them for better deals, and they will put you on their preferred customer mailing list. You'll get 20% off loomis rods too. 

Glad you're happy with your reel. That shipping is amazing too.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 28, 2011)

I remember someone posting a link to ohya.com a while back. They had some insane deals on PT reels, but now theres nothing.

Pretty good price on Primos trailcams though..


----------

